# 1 slug = lots more slugs to come?



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

I found one small slug last night in a viv that I planted about 2 weeks ago. I lifted up a piece of moss randomly and saw it. It was about 1.5cm long and fleshy colored.

This tank does not have frogs yet. I am picking them up on Saturday.

I immediately removed it, setup a beer container with large holes in the top and then turned off the lights for the night.

I was expecting to find some more slugs in the beer this morning but low and behold there was nothing.

What are the chances that I only had one lone ranger slug? Should I be prepared to fight a long battle in the near future? I plan on keeping the beer container in there every night until Friday just in case.

Erik


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Only time can tell to you.
I redid a viv where frogs died some time ago. I sanitized all the plants, all new plants, but I found a few weeks later some snail in it. Before it I never had snails in it. Maybe it was better to leave everything as it was!
I'm really sad!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Take advantage that you do not have frogs in there and CO2 bomb it right away. If possible, keep the frogs in a QT tank long enough for you to bomb it again in 30 days (ensure to kill any hatchlings too). 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/57367-building-using-co2-generator.html

If you saw one, assume there are many more.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.

Just went out and got myself co2 supplies.

I was hoping to just have a lone ranger slug, but let's be certain!

Erik




JPccusa said:


> Take advantage that you do not have frogs in there and CO2 bomb it right away. If possible, keep the frogs in a QT tank long enough for you to bomb it again in 30 days (ensure to kill any hatchlings too).
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/57367-building-using-co2-generator.html
> 
> If you saw one, assume there are many more.


----------



## alogan (Jan 7, 2013)

I've had the same issue, I started using lettuce at night and just taking it out in the morning. Caught a lot of slugs/snails.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

erikm said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> Just went out and got myself co2 supplies.
> 
> ...


CO2 is heavier than air so if you can add it to the bottom of the tank, better (less disturbance. Displace air through the top of the tank). 
Make sure the tank is as sealed as possible after the bombing and leave it sealed for as long as you can.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Good call. I'll make sure my tubing is nice and long going into the tank so I can get it down to the bottom. 

Appreciate knowing about leaving it sealed. I was curious how long.

Thank you!

Erik




JPccusa said:


> CO2 is heavier than air so if you can add it to the bottom of the tank, better (less disturbance. Displace air through the top of the tank).
> Make sure the tank is as sealed as possible after the bombing and leave it sealed for as long as you can.


----------



## Pubfiction (Feb 3, 2013)

If you don't have frogs in there I recommend a tear down and complete cleaning / sterilizing. CO2 bombing was not effective IME. It is very hit or miss.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I also had no luck with CO2 and I used ALOT of dry ice, think 20lbs in a 70 gallon tank over many hours


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for the additional input.

I am currently co2 bombing right now.

I also have one large piece of iceberg lettuce at the bottom of the tank. I'd really like to confirm if there are even more slugs in there.

Definitely not tearing down and rebuilding. At this point I'll probably co2 bomb and try to confirm how bad the population is with bait and go from there.

If its bad, then I'll build a new tank before taking this one down.

Curious for those who didn't have much success.. how long did you keep the tank sealed for after bombing it?


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

Small update:

I left the tank sealed for about 26 hours and then yesterday evening I opened it and fanned in some fresh air. I did lose some springs, but definitely still have a small population.

I added a nice big piece of fresh iceberg lettuce to the bottom of the tank and shut the lights off. This morning, not a single slug on it (expected).

So to recap, I've only ever confirmed the one (juvenile) slug. I'm really crossing my fingers it was solo and no eggs were laid.

I will continue to put lettuce down every evening this week.

I have two options still though:

1. QT my imitators I am picking up this Saturday and co2 bomb the tank again in 3 weeks.

2. Put the imitators into the slugless rolleyes tank and hope for no eggs. I'm really leaning towards this option because this tank is setup perfectly right now (light/temp/humidity/foliage).


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have given up the fight against slugs, after the experience I've said above. If they are few, it is fine. Also because I see them as part of the micro ecosystem that I want to imitate in my vivs. And it is true that they eat eggs, so I take off them manually from the vivs.
(Different thing for nemerteans: I viscerally hate them because they make me sick!)


----------

